# Need Help Choosing A Cover!!!



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! This is my first post!

I am going to order a Kindle 2 this weekend, I need your help, I want to order a good cover for my kindle2 that does not break the case of the Kindle2 (after reading reviews on Amazon it appears to be a common problem). So, what would you guys recommend? By the way I prefer a brown case.

Thanks for the help!

​


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

check out www.bobarra.com they are fantastic covers and are available in pleasure styles(fabric) and professional brown or black leathers.
the company is very small with fabulous Customer service.  The covers use very secure elastic corners.

Welcome to KB its a grear place


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bobarra covers look good!  not to expensive either!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that M-Edge has some brown covers.  They are very good.  If you want to splurge, I recommend Oberon . . . you will end up buying one of these some day if you don't get one now.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

I am a new Kindle user well, and just got my cover today. So I don't have a lot of experience with them all.

I ordered the Cole Haan. I read a lot about the hinge issues, but no one seemed to have this issue with the Cole Haan cover....having it in my hands, I see why. When the cover folds back, there is absolutely no pressure on the hinge part(there is about a 1/2 inch-1inch space when the cover folds back, preventing stress on the kindle). Very, very well designed.

I am in LOVE with this cover already. Folds back beautifully(and very easy) straight from the box, super soft, but I feel my Kindle is very safe in it.

It is pricey, but seeing this is my one and only cover for now...I think it is well worth it. They have a few different options, and colors. This it the one I got:

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1259899836&sr=8-1

I snapped a few pictures so you could see it folded back:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks very sumptuous.    I am thinking though, if you try to make the sides even when you hold it in one hand, there might be the chance of some pressure on the hinge maybe?


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think there is a way to make the sides even. The cover naturally opens the way it is posted, and it really doesn't let you pull the cover futher back to 'match' perfectly. I believe they designed it that way, so as to not cause the added stress. It is almost like the top cover is 'seperate' from the bottom part when it folds back. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have had the Amazon case, M-edge, Oberon and my current and only case a Noreve with the rail system. It holds the kindle secure with a system of rails which the kindle slides into. See the top and bottom around the kindle in the picture.

It is the best of all the covers I've owned. (I've sold or given away all of the others)


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Well,I am an  Oberon girl all the way...
You might want to look at the Tree of Life cover in saddle by Oberon Design. I think it is really gorgeous!!
Maybe you like it,too...
Have fun choosing a cover!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

OhSoAppy said:


> I am a new Kindle user well, and just got my cover today. So I don't have a lot of experience with them all.
> 
> I ordered the Cole Haan. I read a lot about the hinge issues, but no one seemed to have this issue with the Cole Haan cover....having it in my hands, I see why. When the cover folds back, there is absolutely no pressure on the hinge part(there is about a 1/2 inch-1inch space when the cover folds back, preventing stress on the kindle). Very, very well designed.
> 
> ...


Usually I am not one who cares for brown, but I have to say that is a beautiful cover. Enjoy it!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Javoedge cover and I LOVE it. I did not want corner straps, Javoedge has a pocket that securely holds the kindle during use. There is a pretty long thread here with lots of pictures. They are currently having a holiday sale and there is a code for kindle board folks to get another 15% off. I've ordered several for Christmas presents.

I had my Amazon cover for quite a while before switching, and I never had any problem with the hinge system. I did want a more colorful cover though.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahem. 
Congrats on making a K2 purchase, yes, we do offer a discount for KindleBoard folks! 15% off.
In terms of brown cases....this is the closest we have 


Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Lumberjack Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping 
$34.95
Which is a fun style but not necessarily a classic brown leather case.



We're more known for print and our popular pink croc leather case here below:
Holiday Sale: $39.95
Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Croc Book Style Case (Pink) [FREE Shipping]


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

My brother in law wanted a black leather case, I got him this one in black


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  Everyone has given you some great suggestions on covers.  
Let us know which one you choose.
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! I thought this was going to be easy! I never expected so many choices, I really like the JavoEdge and the Oberon.  Thanks for the help guys I did not expect so many responses!


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

By the way how do I get the 15% discount when I order the Javoedge cover from Amazon?


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

It's in the main Javoedge thread, but I think the code is _kindlebd_


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm also new. Which cover for K2 is slimmest and lightest, e.g. adds least bulk? I don't care if it's leather, faux leather or fabric. Nor do I care about aesthetics, anything reasonably well made, in subdued colors will do. And naturally it shouldn't have reputation for breaking device apart


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

louiseb said:


> My brother in law wanted a black leather case, I got him this one in black


Who makes this cover?


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Love my Mivizu Sleek. Snaps into four corners - no elastic, no breakage of the case - and it's VERY secure. Others have complained of the quality but I've found it to be very nice without being so nice I'm afraid to get it dirty because of the price. I also love that it's so slim and light, that it stands up easily, and that it practically disappears when the cover is flipped back. I'm not so worried about dropping it on hard ground, so padding isn't a big priority for me. Unfortunately, I'm not seeing any brown.

(Black Stone) Mivizu Sleek Amazon Kindle 2 Leather case cover for Kindle 2.0 eBook reader


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> By the way how do I get the 15% discount when I order the Javoedge cover from Amazon?


Sorry! It's been included in here + a link back to our Official Thread at Kindleboards. 
*JAVOedge Kindle [URL=Accessories:Official]Accessories:Official Store Thread (Questions? Comments?) [/url]*
*Exclusive KindleBoard Members Discount*
15% Discount Coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com. Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Who makes this cover?


You can click on the picture, it's Piel Frama. It's pricier than some of the others


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

On the problem with the hinge system ... my understanding is that it isn't so much when folding back the front that the kindle case could crack, as that the right side of the kindle "swings "free ... and when the kindle itself is lifted by that side, while hinged in, it could put pressure on the hinged side and crack the case.  

I have the Amazon case with that hinge system, and I can easily see how that could happen, which is why I ordered the Oberon (velcro).  The Oberon was supposed to arrive yesterday, but since we had a blizzard here UPS shipments were delayed ... so I'm looking for it today.  Yay!!


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I ordered the Javoedge black executive cover! along with my Kindle2 tonight! the Kindle is supposed to be here by Wednesday I hope the cover comes quick also! Can not wait to get everything!

Thanks for the help and info so I could make a good decision!


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats! 

Did you order JAVOedge Executive Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 in Book Style or Flip Case format?

 

Thanks for choosing your decision to outfit your Kindle with us!


----------



## BlackRose (Dec 4, 2009)

Javoedge said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you order JAVOedge Executive Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 in Book Style or Flip Case format?
> 
> ...


I ordered the book style, in fact it shipped yesterday according to the e-mail I got. Can't wait to get it! right now my Kindle2 is naked!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Really lovely cover, BlackRose - can't wait to see pics of it!


----------

